# Im ungeschützten WLAN Netzwerk surfen



## ::emanuel:: (30. Juni 2006)

Hi Freunde!

Wie kann man in einem unverschlüsselten WLAN surfen?
Wenn ich mich in WINXP zu einem WLAN Spot verbinde, zeigt mir Windows an, dass ich verbunden bin, aber im Internet Explorer kann ich trotzdem nicht surfen. Muss ich da zusätzlich noch was einstellen?

LG,

Emanuel


----------



## MArc (30. Juni 2006)

Hi,

bekommst du denn eine gültige IP-Adresse zugewiesen?
Hast du irgendwas spezielles im IE eingestellt? Proxy o.ö.?

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## wischmopp90 (30. Juni 2006)

Isses dein AccessPoint? Wenn nit is evt. ein MAC-Adressen-FIlter drin! Dann kommst nur mit der richtigen Hardware MAC rein und die musst er wissen udn dann fälschen! Benutz ich selber auch is fest so sicher wie Verschlüsselung!


----------



## ::emanuel:: (30. Juni 2006)

Ich hab zu Hause mein eigenes WLAN und deshalb hab ich bei Eigenschaften von Drahtloser Internetverbindung bei TCP/IP eine feste IP Adresse vergeben.
Wenn ich aber woanders unterwegs bin und mich mit einem ungeschützten WLAN verbinden möchte, komm ich nicht ins Internet.

Hat das wirklich was mit der festen IP Vergabe und festen DNS Serveradressvergabe zu tun?
Proxy und dergleichen hab ich im IE nicht eingestellt.
Wie geht das mit MAC fälschen?

Danke,

::emanuel::


----------



## wischmopp90 (30. Juni 2006)

Deine feste IP muss ja im Adressenbereich vom AP liegen udn mit der MAC is das so ne sache..wenn du musst ja erst mal wissen in was du die ändern musst! Geht das bei einem bestimmten AP nit oder bei allen?


----------



## metalux (1. Juli 2006)

Schalte doch einfach mal deine feste IP und dein DNS Server aus. Die offenen AP haben ja alle einen DNS Server laufen,d er gib dir dann auch eine gültige IP. Es ist nämlich sehr unwarscheinlich, dass die Einstellungen von zu Hause auch der AP irgendwo anders hat ..

Gruß Jens


----------

